

"Software is boring. Apps are cool." - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/career-day-at-sf-international-high-school/

======
ggchappell
> When we asked students why they didn’t want to be software developers or
> designers, we'd typically get one of the following responses:

> "I thought you had to be really good at math to do programming."

Not a bad thought.

